
The TDD Undoer - lancerkind
In episode 20, a motivated developer hits a speed bump in getting his team to do Test Driven Development.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;agilenoir.biz&#x2F;series&#x2F;agile-thoughts&#x2F;<p>This one episode of an ongoing series that starts with episode 14.
======
lancerkind
The Test Driven Development series continues. Visit and listen to these
insightful, easy to understand, and entertaining episodes about TDD. At Agile
Thoughts, we work hard to be Portlandia friendly. ;-)

[https://agilenoir.biz/series/agile-
thoughts/](https://agilenoir.biz/series/agile-thoughts/)

009 Introducing the Test Driven Development series 010 Agile and TDD Neglect
011 The Old Way isn't Sustainable 012 An Example of doing TDD 013 Developer
Intent and the Bible 014 Why Devs don’t TDD 015 The TDD FUD Spreader 016
Driving under the Influence of FUD 017 The Architect Disses TDD 018 TDD gets
no Love from the PO 019 A QA Professional Questions Micro Tests and TDD 020
TDD Undoer

